# Strippers on Valentines Day



## Puff1 (Feb 14, 2009)

My wife and I decided to eat at home tonight instead of battling the crowds at the packed restaraunts.
2 New York strips weighing 1 1/2 lbs. each rubbed with EVOO and seasoned with cracked black pepper and Mediterranean sea salt. I through a chunk of Jamacian rum soaked wood on the fire too.

Dinner out waiting an hour or more to eat...$60
Dinner at home no wait.........priceless.


----------



## swampsauce (Feb 14, 2009)

Very very nice.


----------



## surfinsapo (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice dinner there Puff...


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 15, 2009)

looks great man, that steak is just perfectly done to my taste


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 15, 2009)

Good stuff there Paul.   

Pigs


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2009)

Puff you could have just put up that last pic and told
us you went to a prime steakhouse.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 15, 2009)

Dude...........


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job Puff!!!


----------



## dmtky (Feb 15, 2009)

great job on them steaks Puff.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 15, 2009)

That looks swell Boy!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 15, 2009)

First.....where the heck can you eat with your wife for $60???? I took mine out last night to use up a gift certificate and it was $180!

Second....the steak I had didn't look 1/2 as good as yours! 

Great job puffie poo!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
Nick that $60 price is without beer. If I was to have beer with dinner it would be about $200.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome cow !


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 15, 2009)

Terrific


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> First.....where the heck can you eat with your wife for $60???? I took mine out last night to *use up a gift certificate* and it was $180!
> 
> Second....the steak I had didn't look 1/2 as good as yours!
> 
> Great job puffie poo!




cheapo!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 15, 2009)

Them steaks do look mighty yummy in the tummy. Now I got the Warden some fuzzy panties a 28 buck valentine necklace from wally world..and a big box of candy. Now whut you think she done? Yeppers she grabbed the candy and headed for the dumpster with the other stuff Naw actually just kidding. She loved it all. Wimmen are just too sentimental and emotional for my taste buds. Ever time I see one I just want to go back hand the fire out of em. Is this normal? Most of them also tend to jibber jabber too much. That really clashes with us strong silent types huh?    

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 15, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Them steaks do look mighty yummy in the tummy. Now I got the Warden some fuzzy panties a 28 buck valentine necklace from wally world..and a big box of candy. Now whut you think she done? Yeppers she grabbed the candy and headed for the dumpster with the other stuff Naw actually just kidding. She loved it all. Wimmen are just too sentimental and emotional for my taste buds. Ever time I see one I just want to go back hand the fire out of em. Is this normal? Most of them also tend to jibber jabber too much. That really clashes with us strong silent types huh?
> 
> bigwheel


LOL! You never stop cracking me up Mr. Wheel.  
Fuzzy panty pics??


----------



## john a (Feb 16, 2009)

It doesn't get any better than that Puff.


----------



## john pen (Feb 16, 2009)

Good lookin' cattle flesh indeed...I dont care what they say about you Puff !

Oh, and yes, I was hoping for stripper pics !


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 16, 2009)

john pen said:
			
		

> Good lookin' cattle flesh indeed...I dont care what they say about you Puff !
> Oh, and yes, I was hoping for stripper pics !


I don't either!  
Check your mail.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 16, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":107whlmc]First.....where the heck can you eat with your wife for $60???? I took mine out last night to *use up a gift certificate* and it was $180!
> 
> Second....the steak I had didn't look 1/2 as good as yours!
> 
> Great job puffie poo!




cheapo![/quote:107whlmc]

What would you do with the gift certificate?


----------

